# all oil fuel gens and biodiesel system



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

two links both from farm show.
http://www.affordablepower.com/
http://www.greenrangeenergy.com/


----------



## fud2468 (Feb 4, 2006)

As I recall the 71 series has been around for a long time, is a 2-cycle engine, not as efficient as a 4-cycle, and needs a supercharger to be able to run.
That is, unless there are upgrades I'm not aware of.
Ray Mac.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

the 71 series has been around awhile, have a 3-71 jimmy on a water pump. not sure how they have been modified or what fuel economy is like but the jimmy powered pump is a lot more fuel efficent than the deere pumps i used! like the early lister engines ,they had a good thing and "improved " it


----------

